# Looking for Info/Literature/Documentaries to Watch



## BrrrrMan78 (Oct 16, 2014)

I am extremely new to this community, and as my only post thus far stated, Ebola is what nudged me over the edge to join. Many friends have been suggesting I read The Hot Zone, but I was looking for any good documentaries or literature I should check out to get more informed on relevant topics. Not just limited to viral outbreaks of course! All help is welcomed and greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Well Brrman, welcome. There is a spot for you to properly intro yourself though, and tell us a bit about yourself. Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

He did introduce himself on the sixteenth. But welcome from Minnesota.
There are a few documentaries available on Youtube - just search for survival or similar.
There are a couple of threads about books - in the books section here. Most people enjoy Lights Out or One Second After.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Brrrman78 my apologies to you sir, sorry Mrs Inor


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

No apology necessary. Been there, done that more than once. There will be some dipshit coming along sooner or later we can all lambast.


----------



## BrrrrMan78 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback! If I ever lean towards that dipshit, please set me straight


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Your fine, waiting for Rotten Ralph like a cat with a mouse


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

BrrrrMan78 said:


> I am extremely new to this community, and as my only post thus far stated, Ebola is what nudged me over the edge to join. Many friends have been suggesting I read The Hot Zone, but I was looking for any good documentaries or literature I should check out to get more informed on relevant topics. Not just limited to viral outbreaks of course! All help is welcomed and greatly appreciated.


There are tons of videos out there on the great resource of YOUTUBE. A few that I waste my time with:

sensibleprepper - Various videos showing prepper related items

IntenseAngler - DIY prepper/suvival items

KGB Suvivalist - More random survival videos

Funkertactical - These guys are great coming from a military stand point. May not be the best for general prepping; but some of the videos show some good defensive/offensive tactics.

Mbest11x - Humor... military related humor. Nothing here but laughs 

Also with the joys of youtube you will be linked to other items down the same ideas.

As far as literature! There is plenty of fiction out there on the topic; but to find a good "prepper" survival manual its more based on what you want to know and need to know to decide what one is the best. I have got a few off of amazon and most all will recommened the SAS Survival Book and books related to canning, edible plants, and general sustainability would be my recommendations. You can also find on here a great thread....3000 free PDFS all about prepping which links ---> Armageddon Online - Disaster Preparedness - The Ultimate Index for Disaster Preparation, Planning, and Information

Other than that... this site. Between the media threads that discuss books and videos you will also find most of the items here that you will find in survival books (such as checklists for BOB).

Hope this helps and always glad to help fellow Virginians.. even the NOVA side


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

BrrrrMan78 said:


> Thanks for the feedback! If I ever lean towards that dipshit, please set me straight


Just don't bring up shitting in buckets, inor tried it and yeah made the place stink 

To your question, I'm not a big you tube guy, but American blackout is good (and available without too much digging) and after Armageddon a shtf scenario is another good one to watch

Books, SAS survival guide

TV shows, doomsday preppers is good (make a list of what not to do) bear grills early stuff is worth a watch, and fiction shows, and ask yourself what would you do if this came true (zombie genre seems one of the more entertaining, alien invasion is too far fetched, the natural disaster ones give a good idea what destruction looks like)

But the story plants the scenario, its upto you to evaluate and plan


----------

